# vittoria rubino pro III slicks vs continentalultra gator skins



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ride good roads...avoid as much gravel as I can...had a sidewall fail on a Hutchinson tire and don't want that to happen again...ride rubino pros now but they are wearing out

Thoughts...suggestions


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I just brought a set of Rubino Pro 3 online last week and so far, no complains. Rode 18 miles last Saturday and 32 miles this past Tuesday. They roll like the Slicks even with the slight treads.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Ride good roads...avoid as much gravel as I can...had a sidewall fail on a Hutchinson tire and don't want that to happen again...ride rubino pros now but they are wearing out
> 
> Thoughts...suggestions


I'm guessing you are looking for something in the "rides like a race tire but with more flat protection" category. If so I'd highly recommend Vitorria Paves. 

They are expensive but I feel worth it and also you can get them at a reasonable price, sometimes, if you look around.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I run Open Corsas and Open Paves. They both ride great but are spendy. 

The corsas dont last more than 1500-2000 on the rear but the gain in quality is worth every penny. The paves are just as good in ride but are only available in green. They also last alot longer so........

I came off contis. I am not going back. The Vittoria feel is just too good.


----------



## patcycles (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been running Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks for 9 years and won't put anything else on my bike. They ride good, hold up great and not a bad price.


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

My wife got over 3,500 miles out of a 23cm Rubino Pro III slick on the back wheel of her Specialized. She had a couple of flats during most of the year she used it. It got two flats in the last week she used it because the center part of the tire was worn thin.

I have about 1,500 miles on a 25cm Rubino Pro III slick on the back of my bike. Had one flat in the past year when one thorn went through near the edge of the tread. 

Neither of us has had any cuts on our Rubinos, but we hardly ever ride on gravel. Most folks consider the Rubino Pro III to be a fairly sturdy training tire.

Chris


----------



## patcycles (Jun 25, 2012)

I have actually gotten 5000 miles on a set, but I did rotate them once.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanx for the reviews and opinions.....just ordered a set from Amazon


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I bought some Rubino Pro IIs and Gatorskins 25s at the same time. I like the ride, feel and rolling resistance of the Rubinos over the Gatorskins. Time will tell which tires hold up better, but based on the first 3 months of riding, the Rubinos have a significant edge.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got my rubino pro slicks, thought they were the III's that took 100-145 psi, but they tires only say 100-120 psi. I don't think I got the III's. I'm thinking of sending them back. Vittoria's website says 100-145 psi. I like to inflate my pro's I have now to 120, and since tire pump gauges aren't super accurate I like the 40 psi range. 

Should I send them back? 

Those of you who have the slicks, what do you inflate them too? 

Do your slicks say 100-120 or 100-145?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> I bought some Rubino Pro IIs and Gatorskins 25s at the same time. I like the ride, feel and rolling resistance of the Rubinos over the Gatorskins. Time will tell which tires hold up better, but based on the first 3 months of riding, the Rubinos have a significant edge.


tarwheel2- Keep us posted on your long term results. Should be interesting.

OP- Just checked my RP stock (I've ridden 'em for years). All my RP Slicks say 100-120psi (prev generation/red label & newer black label). My prev gen RP (non-slick) said 100-145psi. No idea why since Vittoria info says RP & RP Slicks only differ by tread pattern. Newer RP's went to 150tpi from 120 (sl better ride/handling IMHO).
But- Why inflate that high anyway? Most recent data/advice suggests no advantage to higher pressures for road riding. Vittoria may be following Michelin's lead in lowering recommended max pressures. FWIW- M recommends no higher than 116psi (8bar) for its road tires.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Vittoria, hands-down. I had the Gatorskins and they felt way slower - but lasted longer. I use the 700x25c size and the Vitts are some tough mofos...even better than the Vredestein Fortezza Tricomps, for the money.


----------

